# I have a painting question.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2017)

Is it ok to put a latex primer on raw wood and then use an oil based paint for the final coat? I want to paint the railing my son just made in our garage and I have a lot of latex primer and some oil based paint left over from the steps. I've researched this online and they seem to make the question more complicated than it is,also the answer.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 17, 2017)

I avoid painting....lol, but here is a help, hopefully
https://projects.truevalue.com/paint/interior/prep_cleanup_and_safety/choose_the_right_primer.aspx


----------



## WhatInThe (May 17, 2017)

The paint can will frequently tell you what you can and can't do. Mixing rarely recommended I've know people who've done it. If the color is the same ie white it might work a little better with any leaching. The lacquers in oil might reactivate/liquify the latex. Keep in mind latex primers and paints take a full 30 days to dry. I would wait several weeks to be sure.


----------



## Camper6 (May 19, 2017)

Don't do it. The paint will chip and flake off later on outdoors. Use the recommended primers and finish coats. It's worth the extra money. This is outdoors. Save the leftovers for indoor work.


----------

